# 1920's Bungalow Shed Dormer



## scowl (Jan 22, 2009)

My shed dormer in Portland is 2 1/2 in 12 and I roofed it with cheap roll roofing 13 years ago and it's still in great condition. Our weather is not hard on roofs that don't leak.

The dormer was built in 1909 and was originally a sleeping porch. It was roofed with, get this, long cedar shingles. Over the decades people threw layer upon layer of roll roofing on the shingles until they and the T&G decking below rotted to dust. I replaced everything except the rafters. They're 2x4's 24" o.c. with a span that you would never get away with now (but they're not sagging at all).


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I used ice & water shield on the entire roof on my sunroom roof & dormer
Despite a lot of ice & snow & ice dams this year no leaks
My small front 3 season porch - no ice shield, tar paper - it leaked


----------



## fireman.roofing (Feb 9, 2009)

That ice & water shield can get expensive, but it sure does the job!


----------

